# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  यूट्यूब का कोई विडिओ यदि प्रतिबंधित है तो उसे देखने का उपाय!

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों कुछ अपलोडर अपने विडिओ अपलोड करते समय अनजाने में या जान-बूझकर उसे  कुश देशों में लोक रखते हैं जिससे उस देश के निवासी वो विडिओ नहीं देख  पाते !
सर्च परिणाम में तो विडिओ नज़र आता है लेकिन क्लिक करने पर ये सन्देश आ जाता है!

the uploader have not made this video available in your country!
इसका उपाय मैं खोज रहा था तो एक जानकारी मिली!

इसका तोड़ है एक सोफ्टवेयर जिसका नाम है 
**proxtube!**
यदि आप में से किसी सदस्य को ऐसा कोई विडिओ देखने को मिलता है जिसे आप  देखना चाहें लेकिन पाबन्दी के कारन देख न पाएं तो इस उपाय से देख सकते हैं!


*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*एक दूसरी जानकारी के अनुसार!
गूगल जी की कलाकारी!
करके देखिएगा!
गूगल,  जो कि इन्टरनेट में उपलब्ध जानकारी को खोज-खोज कर हमें आसानी के साथ  दिखाता है, को एक प्रमुख सर्च इंजिन के रूप में जाना जाता है। किन्तु  इन्टरनेट की सबसे बड़ी विज्ञापन कम्पनी गूगल महज एक सर्च इन्जिन ही नहीं  बल्कि और भी बहुत कुछ है। यह हमारी समस्याओं के साथ ही साथ हमारे साथ  हँसी-किल्लोल भी करता है, कैलेण्डर के रूप में हमारे जन्मदिन तथा विभिन्न  महत्वपूर्ण घटनाओं को स्मरण रखता है और साथ ही हमारे हित के लिए और भी बहुत  सारे काम करता है।
  हमारे मनोरंजन के लिए गूगल विदूषक का भी काम करता है क्योंकि उसे पता है  कि बगैर हास-परिहास के जिन्दगी नीरस है। यदि ऐसा न होता तो संस्कृत के  प्राचीन नाट्यों में विदूषक पात्र की आवश्यकता ही क्यों पड़ती? अस्तु हम  गूगल के हास-परिहास के किंचित उदाहरण यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर रहे हैं।
  अंग्रेजी के ‘Tilt’ शब्द का अर्थ होता है झुकाना। अब आप गूगल सर्च में  Tilt शब्द को टाइप करके खोजें तो गूगल परिणामों को झुका हुआ याने कि तिरछा  दिखा कर यह भी बता देता है कि झुकाना क्या होता है। इसी प्रकार से अंग्रेजी  के Askew शब्द, जिसका अर्थ टेढ़ा या तिरछा होता है, को खोजने से भी परिणाम  तिरछे आते हैं।

अब आप गूगल में Do a barrel roll, याने कि बेलन की तरह घुमा कर दिखाओ, टाइप  करके खोज कर देखिए।
 परिणाम आते ही पहले एक गोल चक्कर लगाएँगे।


तो है ना गूगल मजाकिया भी!
*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *दोस्तों कुछ अपलोडर अपने विडिओ अपलोड करते समय अनजाने में या जान-बूझकर उसे  कुश देशों में लोक रखते हैं जिससे उस देश के निवासी वो विडिओ नहीं देख  पाते !सर्च परिणाम में तो विडिओ नज़र आता है लेकिन क्लिक करने पर ये सन्देश आ जाता है!the uploader have not made this video available in your country!इसका उपाय मैं खोज रहा था तो एक जानकारी मिली!इसका तोड़ है एक सोफ्टवेयर जिसका नाम है* *proxtube!**यदि आप में से किसी सदस्य को ऐसा कोई विडिओ देखने को मिलता है जिसे आप  देखना चाहें लेकिन पाबन्दी के कारन देख न पाएं तो इस उपाय से देख सकते हैं!*


बहुत हि अच्छी जानकारी दि है मित्र..

----------


## Teach Guru

> *एक दूसरी जानकारी के अनुसार!गूगल जी की कलाकारी!करके देखिएगा!गूगल,  जो कि इन्टरनेट में उपलब्ध जानकारी को खोज-खोज कर हमें आसानी के साथ  दिखाता है, को एक प्रमुख सर्च इंजिन के रूप में जाना जाता है। किन्तु  इन्टरनेट की सबसे बड़ी विज्ञापन कम्पनी गूगल महज एक सर्च इन्जिन ही नहीं  बल्कि और भी बहुत कुछ है। यह हमारी समस्याओं के साथ ही साथ हमारे साथ  हँसी-किल्लोल भी करता है, कैलेण्डर के रूप में हमारे जन्मदिन तथा विभिन्न  महत्वपूर्ण घटनाओं को स्मरण रखता है और साथ ही हमारे हित के लिए और भी बहुत  सारे काम करता है।  हमारे मनोरंजन के लिए गूगल विदूषक का भी काम करता है क्योंकि उसे पता है  कि बगैर हास-परिहास के जिन्दगी नीरस है। यदि ऐसा न होता तो संस्कृत के  प्राचीन नाट्यों में विदूषक पात्र की आवश्यकता ही क्यों पड़ती? अस्तु हम  गूगल के हास-परिहास के किंचित उदाहरण यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर रहे हैं।  अंग्रेजी के ‘Tilt’ शब्द का अर्थ होता है झुकाना। अब आप गूगल सर्च में  Tilt शब्द को टाइप करके खोजें तो गूगल परिणामों को झुका हुआ याने कि तिरछा  दिखा कर यह भी बता देता है कि झुकाना क्या होता है। इसी प्रकार से अंग्रेजी  के Askew शब्द, जिसका अर्थ टेढ़ा या तिरछा होता है, को खोजने से भी परिणाम  तिरछे आते हैं।अब आप गूगल में Do a barrel roll, याने कि बेलन की तरह घुमा कर दिखाओ, टाइप  करके खोज कर देखिए। परिणाम आते ही पहले एक गोल चक्कर लगाएँगे।तो है ना गूगल मजाकिया भी!*


इसके बारे मेँ , मै पहले बता चुका हुँ मित्र.!

----------


## BP Mishra

क अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र बधाई स्वीकार करो

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> बहुत हि अच्छी जानकारी दि है मित्र..





> इसके बारे मेँ , मै पहले बता चुका हुँ मित्र.!





> क अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र बधाई स्वीकार करो


*
शुक्रिया दोस्तों! 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों ये ट्रिक शायद अब काम नहीं करती! अगर किसी बंधु क़े पास कोई ऐसा उपाय हो जिससे अनुपलब्ध वीडियो को देखा जा सके तो र्किपया उसे यहाँ शेयर करें!
*

----------


## doccyk

यूट्यूब से विडियो डाऊनलोड करनेका आसान तरीका बताये

----------


## RAM2205

* काम की जानकारी मिली। शुक्रिया*

----------


## bro.ken heart

क्या किसी मित्र के पास  ऐसे विडियो का लिंक है जो भारत में प्रतिबंधित हो,मेरे पास एक ट्रिक है परन्तु उसे आजमाने के लिए कोई प्रतिबंधित लिंक नहीं है !

----------

